# Speed Control Adjustment



## Robert Duncan (Feb 4, 2018)

ST-224 does not have an adjustment turnbuckle for speed select cable. The owners Manuel says I have one, even shows a picture of it on page 18. How can I adjust this thing. My reverse is so slow it is un-usable.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ever figure it out? 


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## kenmand (Feb 9, 2017)

I know mine has one on the drive cable that goes into the back of the machine, but not on the speed cable that goes into the bracket in front of the engine. Some people have good luck bending the bracket the cable attaches to in front of the engine, or slotting that part.

What are you fighting, slow reverse?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Fast 1st and slow reverse for me. Dealer looked at a floor model and said there’s no visible adjustments


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## kenmand (Feb 9, 2017)

take a look at page 16, item 4:
http://www.hsqintec.sk/vykres/st-224-snehova-freza.pdf

that bracket mounts the cable and if you can slot it or bend it so it brings the cable closer to the center of the machine it should slow the machine down.


----------

